# ALEX GT calling out FATBOY SPIKE



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WHERE YA AT FATBOY LET'S DO THIS IM READY FOR YOU OR ANY OF YOUR CHEERLEADERS.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

I SEE YOU DOWN THERE FRANK ...YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME TOO....


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

CAN WE GET A HOP? :naughty:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

YOU TOO ANGELBOY.....


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*DAMN!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:21 PM~20367411
> *I SEE YOU DOWN THERE FRANK ...YOU WANT SOME COME GET SOME TOO....
> *


IM READY REMEMBER MAY 15 LOWRIDER SHOW ILL BE WAITING


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

CHAIO YOU TOO FOR CALLING ME CHICKEN LITTLE :biggrin: FUCKER


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367458
> *CHAIO YOU TOO FOR CALLING ME CHICKEN LITTLE  :biggrin: FUCKER
> *


ITS SUPER CHICKEN LITTLE NOW,, HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 18 2011, 05:27 PM~20367449
> *IM READY REMEMBER MAY 15 LOWRIDER SHOW ILL BE WAITING
> *


FUCK MAY 15TH LET'S MEET HALF WAYS THIS WEEKEND...... :0


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 05:33 PM~20367504
> *FUCK MAY 15TH LET'S MEET HALF WAYS THIS WEEKEND...... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 18 2011, 05:27 PM~20367449
> *IM READY REMEMBER MAY 15 LOWRIDER SHOW ILL BE WAITING
> *


u guys are liers cause i retired that black regal after we called u guys out in your own state and u guys said it was on and when it came to that show in yuma u guys had no black regal.so spirit aint even worth mentioning anymore until u guys come see us in l.a.lets do this right fucken now.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:49 PM~20367627
> *u guys are liers cause i retired that black regal after we called u guys out in your own state and u guys said it was on and when it came to that show in yuma u guys had no black regal.so spirit aint even worth mentioning anymore until u guys come see us in l.a.lets do this right fucken now.
> *


RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW OR LATER LATER :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Apr 18 2011, 05:28 PM~20367464
> *ITS SUPER CHICKEN LITTLE NOW,, HAHA :biggrin:
> *


u my boy chaio.gt 4 life.i back sd up cause thats my home away from home,i dont need to rep any city cause i rep goodtimes cause i live for goodtimes even when they go bad sometimes


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 05:53 PM~20367645
> *RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW OR LATER LATER :biggrin:
> *


no,right this fucken second,i have an itch i just have to scratch


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:54 PM~20367653
> *u my boy chaio.gt 4 life.i back sd up cause thats my home away from home,i dont need to rep any city cause i rep goodtimes cause i live for goodtimes even when they go bad sometimes
> *


NEVER BADTIMES MY BOY.....WE CANT WIN THEM ALL....KEEP IT G AND MAN UP TO THE LOSESAND IT'S STILL GOODTIMES.


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:54 PM~20367653
> *u my boy chaio.gt 4 life.i back sd up cause thats my home away from home,i dont need to rep any city cause i rep goodtimes cause i live for goodtimes even when they go bad sometimes
> *


GT4LIFE


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Apr 18 2011, 05:58 PM~20367683
> *GT4LIFE
> *


im still waiting for that tattoo of gt for life


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 06:00 PM~20367692
> *im still waiting for that tattoo of gt for life
> *


MOFO I AINT SCARED!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GUESS WE CANT GET A HOP :dunno:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

spike call me back u fucker :angry:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 06:02 PM~20367707
> *GUESS WE CANT GET A HOP :dunno:
> *


No, pues se va a poner bueno.. Lol!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EL CAPRICE RIDA_@Apr 18 2011, 06:06 PM~20367742
> *No, pues se va a poner bueno.. Lol!
> *


FUCK IT JOHNNY LET'S GIVE THEM A SHOW AND RACE THE K5'S. :biggrin:


----------



## EL CAPRICE RIDA (Aug 11, 2004)

> FUCK IT JOHNNY LET'S GIVE THEM A SHOW AND RACE THE K5'S. :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Fuck it, amonos resio!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Win Lose Or Tie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:49 PM~20367627
> *u guys are liars cause i retired that black regal after we called u guys out in your own state and u guys said it was on and when it came to that show in yuma u guys had no black regal.so spirit aint even worth mentioning anymore until u guys come see us in l.a.lets do this right fucken now.
> *


LIERS SHIT YOU CALLED ME AND ASK TO HOP THE BLACK REGAL AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW MAY 15 I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE TAKEN YOUR CAR TO YUMA PLUS I DIDNT EVEN SEE YOU THERE LAST TIME WE WERE IN LA TO HOP I DIDNT SEE YOU SO I THOUGHT WE RETIRED YOU


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Fuck it I guess we'r hopping bring it on


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: post time and place


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

What can I say GOODTIMES took the win spike got stuck.. alex got more inches and didn't ge5 stuck.. 

P.s spike try harder next time don't get stuck... :tongue: :rofl:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

VIDS ?


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes sir GT got that Spike stuck.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

vid for the ones that couldnt make it


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GT
> [/quote
> 
> What up boy.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

RIDES3, Indio123, mrgervais, fesboogie, GT~PLATING, big nuts, GT~CHAIO
:wave:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Well looks like this fat boy handed this was wooping to everybody today.Alex you know better to come over here and not get on the bumper you should know better don't be calling people out with that shit not working one time stuck don't mean you won!and for all your cheerleader I had them real quiet video will be posted we'll see the truth videos don't lie!YASTUVO HURRY UP!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20370220
> *Well looks like this fat boy handed this add looping to everybody today.Alex you know better to come over here and not get on the bumper you should know better don't be calling people out with that shit not working one time stuck don't mean you won!and for all your cheerleader I had them real quiet video will be posted we'll see the truth videos don't lie!YASTUVO HURRY UP!
> *


LIKE THAT :0


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20370220
> *Well looks like this fat boy handed this add looping to everybody today.Alex you know better to come over here and not get on the bumper you should know better don't be calling people out with that shit not working one time stuck don't mean you won!and for all your cheerleader I had them real quiet video will be posted we'll see the truth videos don't lie!YASTUVO HURRY UP!
> *


 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 10:12 PM~20370060
> *Yes sir GT got that Spike stuck.
> *


lol u a fool like I told u bring ur shit to and see u guys did't get shit but a add looping that junk got stuck more then it hit and he's calling hopper out !!!!!! Fuck that it embarrassing to a club


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Peace of shit ass cars !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

Look at the video and see the inches fat ass. I hit bumper twice before i burned a motor. Plus I didn't get stuck so who took that shit GT did. You right video don't lie post it up. Just cuz you hit the bumper hard don't mean it gives u inches dumbass lol...mothafucker over there acting like a accident re-enactment specialist. You a foo


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this going to happen?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20370220
> *Well looks like this fat boy handed this was wooping to everybody today.Alex you know better to come over here and not get on the bumper you should know better don't be calling people out with that shit not working one time stuck don't mean you won!and for all your cheerleader I had them real quiet video will be posted we'll see the truth videos don't lie!YASTUVO HURRY UP!
> *


OH SNAP! :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Where's all the goodtimes. R u guys sad today. Lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 PM~20370362
> *Look at the video and see the inches fat ass. I hit bumper twice before i  burned a motor. Plus I didn't get stuck so who took that shit GT did. You right video don't lie post it up. Just cuz you hit the bumper hard don't mean it gives u inches dumbass lol...mothafucker over there acting like a accident re-enactment specialist. You a foo
> *


LMAO...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:54 PM~20370362
> *Look at the video and see the inches fat ass. I hit bumper twice before i  burned a motor. Plus I didn't get stuck so who took that shit GT did. You right video don't lie post it up. Just cuz you hit the bumper hard don't mean it gives u inches dumbass lol...mothafucker over there acting like a accident re-enactment specialist. You a foo
> *


Fuck u fool u came selling woof tickets and went home wit tickets for the bus


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:00 PM~20370417
> *Fuck u fool u came selling woof tickets and went home wit tickets for the bus
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Apr 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20370434
> *:drama:
> *


x2


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Apr 18 2011, 10:02 PM~20370437
> *x2
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:55 PM~20370374
> *Where's all the goodtimes.  R u guys sad today. Lol
> *


We right here homie. Sad mothafucka u da one stuck Yastuvo post up the video. Better yet let's bet before the video is posted see who got stuck. what u wanna bet homie


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

:inout: 











GT :nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 05:49 PM~20367627
> *u guys are liers cause i retired that black regal after we called u guys out in your own state and u guys said it was on and when it came to that show in yuma u guys had no black regal.so spirit aint even worth mentioning anymore until u guys come see us in l.a.lets do this right fucken now.
> *


HEY ALEX WE STAY READY HOMEBOY YOU ALWAYS HAVE SPIRIT IN YOUR MOUTH HOMMIE IF WE AINT WORTH MENTIONING KEEP SPIRIT CC OUT YOUR FUKIN MOUTH FOO......YOU STARTED THAT OTHER THREAD JUST TO START SHIT AND IT WENT ON TO SOME OTHER SHIT ABOUT PAINTING AND SHIT WAIT HOLD UP YOUR BOY CHAIO HAD TO TAKE OVER THAT THREAD SINCE IT WAS TOO FUKIN HOT FOR YOU, AND DONT GET IT TWISTED BOO WE GO TO CALI TO PUT IT DOWN THATS WHY TEAM BLOW ME-FRANKS HYDRAULICS-SPIRIT CC IS A HOT TOPIC FOR "YOU" AND GOOD THING WE DIDNT TAKE THE BLACK REGAL OUT TO YUMA CUZ YOUR SHIT DIDNT EVEN WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! NUFF SAID


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 18 2011, 06:38 PM~20367962
> *LIERS SHIT YOU CALLED ME AND ASK TO HOP THE BLACK REGAL AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW MAY 15 I DIDNT KNOW YOU WERE TAKEN YOUR CAR TO YUMA PLUS I DIDNT EVEN SEE YOU THERE LAST TIME WE WERE IN LA TO HOP I DIDNT SEE YOU SO I THOUGHT WE RETIRED YOU
> *


LMFAO REAL TALK FRANK...THIS FOO IS A BAD SPORT IF HIS SHIT AINT WORKING HE CRAWLS UNDER A ROCK AND DUZNT WANNA BE SEEN BUT IF HE WINS HES YAPPIN HIS FUKIN MOUTH....LOL


----------



## big_koolaid (Sep 12, 2008)

sup GOOD TIMERS it GT all day....


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Apr 18 2011, 11:25 PM~20370571
> *LMFAO REAL TALK FRANK...THIS FOO IS A BAD SPORT IF HIS SHIT AINT WORKING HE CRAWLS UNDER A ROCK AND DUZNT WANNA BE SEEN BUT IF HE WINS HES YAPPIN HIS FUKIN MOUTH....LOL
> *


He just needs a hug no one likes him he cry to much


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 PM~20370612
> *He just needs a hug no one likes him he cry to much
> *


U should of hugged him fucker :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 PM~20370612
> *He just needs a hug no one likes him he cry to much
> *


IM WITH YOU ON THAT ONE.......ITS LIKE WHEN HE LOSES HE BITCHES.....ALEX I LEFT MY GIRL AT HOME IM NOT TRYING TO HEAR YOU BITCH HOMEBOY


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Hay did u tell them what shaggy did u too yeah 104 inch tell them that


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20370675
> *Hay did u tell them what shaggy did u too yeah 104 inch tell them that
> *


*Man this fool called me out for this spike!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:31 PM~20370612
> *He just needs a hug no one likes him he cry to much
> *


*Stick a fork in him he done.*


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 18 2011, 11:44 PM~20370684
> *Man this fool called me out for this spike!!!
> *


Man he needs to talk to someone


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Loos. Loos or tie ur junk to a tree


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20370675
> *Hay did u tell them what shaggy did u too yeah 104 inch tell them that
> *


Was that the one stuck to my right or stuck to my left. You fuckers can't take a loss fuck. Yastuvo please hurry show these fools who won not stuck. Fatass sticking at 85 I'm at 95 not stuck. Shaggy up there no doubt but he stuck too.


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 18 2011, 11:44 PM~20370684
> *Man this fool called me out for this spike!!!
> *


Awww shit here we go with the dreamstar tag team


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:51 PM~20370725
> *Was that the one stuck to my right or stuck to my left. You fuckers can't take a loss fuck. Yastuvo please hurry show these fools who won not stuck. Fatass sticking at 85 I'm at 95 not stuck. Shaggy up there no doubt but he stuck too.
> *



shag car 105" stuck its at 100" yastuvo has the video from sunday he going 2 post it up and he did stick so we will take the l :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Man go look for 2 more sponsors for ur shit how many of u own that peace of shit I know 2 forsher


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:57 PM~20370755
> *Man go look for 2 more sponsors for ur shit how many of u own that peace of shit I know 2 forsher
> *


*So far 2 dummies!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 18 2011, 10:55 PM~20370743
> *Awww shit here we go with the dreamstar tag team
> *


dont start shag is a allstar and i dont think you want 2 bring the allstar in this shit please dont


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Well I guess I more then one goodtime


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 10:57 PM~20370755
> *Man go look for 2 more sponsors for ur shit how many of u own that peace of shit I know 2 forsher
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Hit 1 and get 2 lol


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE CITY UTAH


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

A Alex tell Gt Alex to pay chio more money to get ur shit working


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Fuck it I'm going to Chrome my nuts


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:57 PM~20370755
> *Man go look for 2 more sponsors for ur shit how many of u own that peace of shit I know 2 forsher
> *


 :nono: That is Alexs car not both of ours. I fuck with nothing but rags. I do got a Lincoln coming if y'all want that build a Lincoln for it and put your money were your mouth is.


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

Yastuvo ain't posting shit til tomorrow :0 :uh: But he does got that footage


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 19 2011, 12:07 AM~20370800
> *Fuck it I'm going to Chrome my nuts
> *


 :biggrin: mine are gold plated


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 18 2011, 11:12 PM~20370825
> *Yastuvo ain't posting shit til tomorrow  :0  :uh: But he does got that footage
> *


and why is that


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 18 2011, 11:18 PM~20370853
> *and why is that
> *


Too much crying he gonna let it marinate


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

WHAT IT DO GOODTIMERS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 18 2011, 11:20 PM~20370860
> *Too much crying he gonna let it marinate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 19 2011, 12:05 AM~20370790
> *A  Alex tell Gt Alex to pay chio more money to get ur shit working
> *


Tell me urself fucker :0 I guess that makes 2 of us that take cars too Chaio too get them too work only difference I didn't tell him to please not take the car cover off and park it behind the storage box so no one sees it.  tell'em ay tell'em. So change ur signature and let everyone know Chaio fixed ur shit.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:22 AM~20370867
> *Tell me urself fucker :0 I guess that makes 2 of us that take cars too Chaio too get them too work only difference I didn't tell him to please not take the car cover off and park it behind the storage box so no one sees it.   tell'em ay tell'em. So change ur signature and let everyone know Chaio fixed ur shit.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 19 2011, 12:20 AM~20370860
> *Too much crying he gonna let it marinate
> *


I'm as happy as can be may be Alex :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:22 PM~20370867
> *Tell me urself fucker :0 I guess that makes 2 of us that take cars too Chaio too get them too work only difference I didn't tell him to please not take the car cover off and park it behind the storage box so no one sees it.   tell'em ay tell'em. So change ur signature and let everyone know Chaio fixed ur shit.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:23 PM~20370873
> *I'm as happy as can be may be Alex  :0  :0
> *


. :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:23 PM~20370873
> *I'm as happy as can be may be Alex  :0  :0
> *


why are you happy :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 12:21 AM~20370865
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Dee tell fatass too take da L like it is.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 18 2011, 11:25 PM~20370886
> *:roflmao: Dee tell fatass too take da L like it is.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:22 AM~20370867
> *Tell me urself fucker :0 I guess that makes 2 of us that take cars too Chaio too get them too work only difference I didn't tell him to please not take the car cover off and park it behind the storage box so no one sees it.   tell'em ay tell'em. So change ur signature and let everyone know Chaio fixed ur shit.
> *


sorry buddy the mint my shit got here I redid it my shit was all Fuck up that y we did all that shit allover ask d


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

fuck it i think im going 2 lead plate my nuts :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 12:28 AM~20370898
> *:biggrin:
> *


   keeping it real G.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:12 AM~20370824
> *:nono: That is Alexs car not both of ours. I fuck with nothing but rags. I do got a Lincoln coming if y'all want that build a Lincoln for it and put your money were your mouth is.
> *


Did that 7years ago son


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 19 2011, 12:28 AM~20370900
> *sorry buddy the mint my shit got here I redid it my shit was all Fuck up that y we did all that shit allover ask  d
> *


I ain't gotta ask D shit. I don't give a shit. You stuck you lost. You want these gold nuts build a Lincoln and call.


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:38 AM~20370933
> *I ain't gotta ask D shit. I don't give a shit. You stuck you lost. You want these gold nuts build a Lincoln and call.
> *


WHATS GOOD ALEX


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LOWLOW MIKE_@Apr 19 2011, 12:39 AM~20370935
> *WHATS GOOD ALEX
> *


Just here fuckin with this fat clown. What's up with you


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:41 AM~20370942
> *Just here fuckin with this fat clown. What's up with you
> *


I HEAR THAT


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 12:41 AM~20370942
> *Just here fuckin with this fat clown. What's up with you
> *


JUS CHILLIN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:28 PM~20370900
> *sorry buddy the mint my shit got here I redid it my shit was all Fuck up that y we did all that shit allover ask  d
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: i hate 2 say it but that is tru :0


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:drama: :fool2:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 18 2011, 11:32 PM~20370220
> *Well looks like this fat boy handed this was wooping to everybody today.Alex you know better to come over here and not get on the bumper you should know better don't be calling people out with that shit not working one time stuck don't mean you won!and for all your cheerleader I had them real quiet video will be posted we'll see the truth videos don't lie!YASTUVO HURRY UP!
> *


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 19 2011, 07:01 AM~20371680
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 01:30 AM~20370907
> *fuck it i think im going 2 lead plate my nuts  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Monday Hopp

Preview from last night!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i told u i won u stuck fat fuck


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 19 2011, 06:01 AM~20371680
> *
> *


call me


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 06:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fat ass spike did that :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 19 2011, 08:07 AM~20372042
> *i told u  i won u stuck fat fuck
> *


Looks like u won to Loos first that pile of shit did'n do shit but make u look bad dick head


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 08:29 AM~20372181
> *fat ass spike did that  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Thx


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

good hop


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 07:29 AM~20372181
> *fat ass spike did that  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 19 2011, 09:23 AM~20372135
> *call me
> *


i dont have ur number


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GOOD HOP SPIKE IS FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> i dont have ur number
> [/q text him!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

inches not bumper


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> > i dont have ur number
> > [/q text him!
> 
> 
> if i dont have his number what makes you think i can text him :dunno:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Yastuvo thanks for the video homie good footage of spikes stuck ass. Pinche Gordo you got the power but you ain't got the inches. Ok ok you mark the streets so ur closer to the ground literally fucker :roflmao:. All fun and games but GT still won :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Apr 19 2011, 09:39 AM~20372546
> *inches not bumper
> *


Tell'em ay tell'em.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT VIDEO G/T LOOKS HIGHER


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## 88MonteC (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice hop


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

all i wanna know is......did this foo show up with the pizza? :cheesy:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Apr 19 2011, 08:40 AM~20372554
> *if i dont have  his  number  what makes  you think  i can text  him  :dunno:
> *


 its a joke he loves to text!


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

:0


> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 07:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## OC714Santanero (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 AM~20372635
> *all i wanna know is......did this foo show up with the pizza?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: you a fool leave my homie Mikey alone


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2011, 08:52 AM~20372635
> *all i wanna know is......did this foo show up with the pizza?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ay foo i thought we said off topic only :uh: funny shit though "closed no more food" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 AM~20372788
> *ay foo i thought we said off topic only :uh:  funny shit though "closed no more food" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 19 2011, 10:14 AM~20372788
> *ay foo i thought we said off topic only :uh:  funny shit though "closed no more food" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 you know i got love for you homie.  

those foos in off topic will show no mercy with the p-shops. i figured it would be funnier here with the people we know. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2011, 08:52 AM~20372635
> *all i wanna know is......did this foo show up with the pizza?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damm


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2011, 09:23 AM~20372856
> *you know i got love for you homie.
> 
> those foos in off topic will show no mercy with the p-shops. i figured it would be funnier here with the people we know.  :biggrin:
> *



spensa :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 19 2011, 10:23 AM~20372858
> *damm
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ON THE PIX TERRY


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Apr 19 2011, 10:51 AM~20373067
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ON THE PIX TERRY
> *


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> Monday Hopp
> 
> Preview from last night!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> > Monday Hopp
> >
> > Preview from last night!!
> > GT up Good job ALEX
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Apr 19 2011, 10:48 AM~20373038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TERRY U DOING YOUR THANG WITH THAT CAMERA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

quote ( DONT CALL ME FOR THIS BULLSHIT ) spike :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2011, 02:47 PM~20374728
> *quote ( DONT CALL ME FOR THIS BULLSHIT ) spike  :0 :cheesy:
> *


U GUYS ANSWERN THE PHONE TODAY ? :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 19 2011, 02:57 PM~20374790
> *U GUYS ANSWERN THE PHONE TODAY ? :uh:
> *


 :dunno: :uh: :ugh: :around:  :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2011, 03:08 PM~20374882
> *:dunno:  :uh:  :ugh:  :around:    :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 19 2011, 06:55 AM~20371954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYMMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

thanks to all the photographers, cameramen, and of course those of you puttin in the work!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: In my opinion, you ALL are puttin it down!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there any video from Sunday on Crenshaw?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 19 2011, 09:52 AM~20372635
> *all i wanna know is......did this foo show up with the pizza?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 19 2011, 08:31 PM~20377209
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 19 2011, 08:33 AM~20372197
> *Thx
> *


 :fuq:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

quote ( DONT CALL ME FOR THIS BULLSHIT ) spike :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> > Monday Hopp
> >
> > Preview from last night!!
> > GT up Good job ALEX
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

some one cant take a loss!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

and for you haters who said im wash up and missing in action you muthafuckers better watch out cause im serving that ass!!!!!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

:0


----------



## TEXAS_OUTLAW (Jan 20, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:inout: :inout: :inout: :inout: :drama:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2011, 10:49 PM~20394483
> *and for you haters who said im wash up and missing in action you muthafuckers better watch out cause im serving that ass!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2011, 10:49 PM~20394483
> *and for you haters who said im wash up and missing in action you muthafuckers better watch out cause im serving that ass!!!!!
> *


*Who are you???????*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:wow: :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 22 2011, 09:32 AM~20396399
> *Who are you???????
> *


THE ONE YOU CANT BEAT AND WANT TO BE WHENN YOU GROW UP !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HE'S BACKKKKKKKKKKKK</span>


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20397672
> *THE ONE YOU CANT BEAT AND WANT TO BE WHENN YOU GROW UP !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Apr 22 2011, 09:03 PM~20399729
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20397672
> *THE ONE YOU CANT BEAT AND WANT TO BE WHENN YOU GROW UP !!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


thats my dog  i told u guys that goodtimes aint going nowhere thanks to a big part to GARCIA CUSTOMS .


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20400248
> *WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT
> *


 :0


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20400248
> *WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT
> *


THIS FUCKER SAID THE FAT FARM.... :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20400248
> *WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT
> *


well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!


----------



## valledelsol (Jul 21, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## MAJESTIC85 (Jun 15, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


DAMMMMM LIKE THAT :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie+Apr 22 2011, 09:11 PM~20400248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 12:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0 :0 :0 ODA LAPD


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:drama: :drama: :drama: hno: hno: hno: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 04:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *



Woop Woop that's sound of the Police!

:drama:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> THE ONE YOU CANT BEAT AND WANT TO BE WHENN YOU GROW UP !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :w: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

:wow: :wow: fuck


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 19 2011, 09:41 AM~20372557
> *Yastuvo thanks for the video homie good footage of spikes stuck ass. Pinche Gordo you got the power but you ain't got the inches. Ok ok you mark the streets so ur closer to the ground literally fucker  :roflmao:. All fun and games but GT still won  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: for the look's of it alex regal didnt do shit. and the cutty got stuck every time. so i guess big SPIKE took the shit. in my opp.  keep doing ur thing spike. :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 22 2011, 10:06 PM~20400214
> *thats my dog  i told u guys that goodtimes aint going nowhere thanks to a big part to GARCIA CUSTOMS .
> *


come 2 phx if u dear



:biggrin: :biggrin: You big pile of magnet....your car is a big pile of magnet!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Apr 22 2011, 10:11 PM~20400248
> *WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT
> *


me :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 21 2011, 05:34 PM~20391913
> *HELL YEA GOOD JOB ALEX GT 4 LIFE HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


good job spike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH (Jul 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Apr 23 2011, 06:40 PM~20404651
> *:nono: for the look's of it alex regal didnt do shit. and the cutty got stuck every time. so i guess big SPIKE took the shit. in my opp.  keep doing ur thing spike. :thumbsup:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 23 2011, 11:18 PM~20406033
> *come 2 phx if u dear
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  You big pile of magnet....your car is a big pile of magnet!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :around: :drama:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey spike send me up your regal and a battery charger lol i need another daily driver :biggrin: 

good to see that thing chunkin up pavement like its a fuckin road grater :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 03:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 23 2011, 10:18 PM~20406033
> *come 2 phx if u dear
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  You big pile of magnet....your car is a big pile of magnet!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Apr 24 2011, 03:46 PM~20409964
> *:uh:
> *


what? :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

nice footage homie.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

good shit!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(WinLoseOrTie @ Apr 22 2011, 10:11 PM) 
WHO ELSE WANTS SOME .LETS DO THIS .BUT IF U LOSE DONT BE LIKE SPIKE AND PRETEND THAT U WON WHEN U GOT UR ASS HANDED TO U IN FRONT OF YOUR OWN SHOP.I OWN YOU SPIKE.IF U KEEP MISBEHAVING IM A HAVE TO PUT U IN A FAT FARM YOU PIECE OF SHIT



> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Apr 23 2011, 01:36 PM~20403341
> *well if you really want to hop somebody, we can do this everyday. Nobody wants to fix your piece of shit. First you said Chaio couldn't get your shit to work, now you are crying to happy calling him saying that everybody at the hop was talking shit about him so he can get your car to work. That's why nobody wants to fuck with you cause you go crying like a bitch. Didn't you tell me that i need to watch my back before the police come and get me? What is that supposed to mean? I think you got tattoos that say "lapd" on you. So what are you? Street fame, lowlyfe, Garcia customs or pro hopper? Well I guess its whoevers dick you want to suck that day!
> *


DAMMMMMMMM LIKE THAT SPIKE?......LOL REAL TALK THO


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn its heating up in here.


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

OHHHH NO LET ME GET OUT OF THIS PAGE!!!!MERCY!!!!!!!


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn yall talkin about the spike from the videos? i been watching some old truccha videos when he had the burgandy regal if its the same spike yall talkin about man that guy was doing it, him and todd are my favorite 2 guys i'll watch on thoes tapes, keep doing yall thing out there


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

quote ( DONT CALL ME FOR THIS BULLSHIT ) spike :0 :cheesy:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 28 2011, 04:00 PM~20441868
> *quote ( DONT CALL ME FOR THIS BULLSHIT ) spike  :0 :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 28 2011, 01:30 PM~20440853
> *damn yall talkin about the spike from the videos? i been watching some old truccha videos when he had the burgandy regal if its the same spike yall talkin about man that guy was doing it, him and todd are my favorite 2 guys i'll watch on thoes tapes, keep doing yall thing out there
> *




U MUST DONT LOOK AT BIG FISH


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 25 2011, 04:18 PM~20417190
> *:ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: whats that for perm?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Apr 28 2011, 05:53 PM~20442652
> *U MUST DONT LOOK AT BIG FISH
> *


of course not...he said he watches them "on tape". :roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 29 2011, 07:08 AM~20446525
> *of course not...he said he watches them "on tape".  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 29 2011, 07:08 AM~20446525
> *of course not...he said he watches them "on tape".  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2011, 01:52 AM~20445905
> *:biggrin: whats that for perm?
> *


 :shhh:


----------



## ShitnOnYou702 (Apr 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 29 2011, 07:08 AM~20446525
> *of course not...he said he watches them "on tape".  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: still got that vcr player under the glove box...


----------



## Common Sense (Nov 23, 2009)

man,you guys are brutal on here!!!Funny shit :biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen (Apr 21, 2009)

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 29 2011, 04:46 PM~20449806
> *:shhh:
> *


ah got ya  























you know me can take suddel hint from homie  

at least i answer the phone


----------

